# Trapper wedding



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Suppose I will put this here, the majority of the people I know from this site all started in the trapping forum.

We had a great day Saturday, blue skies, warm, sunny. Every thing went pretty well as planned. Jena looked great, she even suprised me with a camo vest to wear for the reception. :lol:. 

We dont have any of the photographer's prints back but we do have a few of our amatuer pics back. 

The ceremony was at tawas point lighthouse. (One of the many things that Jena and I love about michigan is its nautical history and all the lighthouses. We spend a great deal of our rec time together driving to lighthouses)

Here are 3 pics for now

Me starting to get a little bit ansy:SHOCKED:










Our vows










(notice my old buddy tsteinhauer444 as the middle groomsman, he is still around....he just has a woman now)

Later in the night at the reception. Our faces were pretty much stuck in smile mode by this point. 










Hope everyone had a great time at the convention. Wish I could have been there but I guess we will have a great time spending countless aniversaries at MTA conventions

Mike


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Excellent, Congrats. Enjoy.
Matt


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats!!! Looks like it was a perfect day.......... Good news is.................You can still make the convention, it's this Fri. & Sat.


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Congtats Mike. Now go bait my bear stand. Oh wait, put up a stand for me then start baiting it.

Marco


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice choice Mike. Here's to you, from another guy that definitely married "up".

Sean


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

The MTA is this weekend!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Darn it, I already used all my vacation time!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My condolences


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats!! Looks like it was a great time.

Don't believe all the BS people say about getting married and all the fun ending. Sounds like you picked a good one.

Congrats again!


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Who uses Vacation time on a WEEKEND?????

Now we know who wears the pants in the household. 

Your scared to go already!:lol::lol::lol: So whipped!:gaga::gaga::gaga:


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Nealbopper said:


> Who uses Vacation time on a WEEKEND?????
> 
> Now we know who wears the pants in the household.
> 
> Your scared to go already!:lol::lol::lol: So whipped!:gaga::gaga::gaga:


school monday through thursday and work fri sat and sun. Health care means I will always have a job, but it also means lots of weekends and holidays


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

see she allready has them in her purse. he cant even get away for a day on the weekend.:lol:


----------



## DICE (Sep 28, 2007)

good for you good luck


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats to you both!!

Best Wishes,
Mike


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

you know i wont rag on you buddy.... think i might be popping the question very soon... ring finally came in...ekkkk :yikes:.... trapping and hunting was fun while it lasted :lol:

looks like you caught a good one there Mike... camo vest.... i wont be that lucky i can tell you that haha... but she is still a keeper...

CONGRATS TO BOTH OF YOU!!!


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!

OK in the spirit of sharing as so often happens here ... the secret to a long and good marriage is spoil your wife every chance you get.


PS It will help ya get away with more down the road.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Congrats...Looks like you both had a nice day for the wedding, Now you can get her out in the fur shed putting up fur...


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Mike,

Congratulations!

You definitely have a beautiful bride and partner for many many years of outdoors adventures.

You are one lucky guy!

Sure hope to see you next year at the MTA Convention.


----------

